# Columbia Video Technical Support



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

I've got to thinking the last few days and from viewing some of these threads thought that I should be giving technical support through video rather than typing. If you have something that you need help with I can try my best to solve the problem with a video of what the solution may be. If you can post a picture or video of the situation that would help the process. It might take a little longer for me to reply but it may make it easier to understand.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> I've got to thinking the last few days and from viewing some of these threads thought that I should be giving technical support through video rather than typing. If you have something that you need help with I can try my best to solve the problem with a video of what the solution may be. If you can post a picture or video of the situation that would help the process. It might take a little longer for me to reply but it may make it easier to understand.


Awesome ! Thanks Aaron !


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

It is hard for my brain to take words and see them on my taper or angle head. A video would be fantastic for my muddy brain!


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> I've got to thinking the last few days and from viewing some of these threads thought that I should be giving technical support through video rather than typing. If you have something that you need help with I can try my best to solve the problem with a video of what the solution may be. If you can post a picture or video of the situation that would help the process. It might take a little longer for me to reply but it may make it easier to understand.


 This is not a video related question...But are you guys gonna come out with a series of compound angle flushers...Not glazing heads ..I have them. Im getting your new compound tube and thought that flushers would be nice to have to go with it..Because sometimes the mudrunner and glazing heads dont allways work for every situation..And besides if you guys produced them they would look sweet as he//


----------

